# Big difference



## Simbo12 (Jul 29, 2018)

I sold my r35 6 months ago and missed it that bad ive purchased one last week. My insurance from 6 months ago to now, has nearly doubled!
Nothing has changed, same address, job etc. Could anyone possbly explain this? Or is it just the way insurance is going


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Simbo12 said:


> *Or is it just the way insurance is going*


This seems to be the reason Simbo12. Prices are shooting up daily plus less and less Brokers are willing to cover Our GT-R's too.....


----------



## Simbo12 (Jul 29, 2018)

It seems that way with all vehicles. I insured my bike a few weeks back and from last year that has gone up a good 20/30%. Again, no changes to circumstances, no fixed penalties etc.


----------

